# sugestions on next sub and spl enclosure



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

before i start building again i would like some input to cut down on my building, test and tune process. please dont answer with "keep building and test yourself". i would like to know what worked for you guys.

im running a 01 toyota sequoia.

ill be using a t4000bd 

i want to just burp a single 10".

can i get some suggestions on what sub and enclosure you would run with it.

some info that would really help me is...
-what sub
-what freq to tune at
-how many cubes for enclosure
-what port area to build at

my 3rd row is out and i have lots of room. as of now i have 8 10s running 1.5cubes per sub at18^2 per cube port area. lots of space. 

i know having a big cabin will hurt using a single ten but i gotta try.


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I have no info on the box, but I have heard single AudioQue and Digital Designs 10's that were unreal loud.....


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

You are looking to burp a single 10" subwoofer on over 5000rms+.

I think this would be too much even for an Audioque HDC 3.5.

I would be looking into something along the DD lines, something about being hand built and made in the USA would give me peace of mind when burping that much power. I'm thinking the 9500 series.

Also Audio Pulse may be a good suggestions also along with FI Audio.

Hopefully someone else will chime in for answeres on the rest. You could also e-mail the manufacture with your plans and they may have recommendations.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree. Lot's-o-watts on 1 little sub. The DD came to mind though unsure if they make a 10 inch 9500 series. AudioPulse maybe. You would have to talk to Thilo. I would get a hold of Pete at pwkdesigns.com. especially if you do go the DD route. He is their enclosure design guru. Best 60 bucks you will spend. I say 60 because pay for the rush service.

Personally I would get 2 15's and just go from there. you have the room.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

my goal is 150. i just picked up an atomic apx 10. as for power... gonna start it at 4k then strap up to 8k. then.... as much power as it takes to hit 150.

any box ideas for such a big cabin?


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you read this thread?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/73509-8-woofer-tuned-37-hz-video.html


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

With a single 10'' and lots of room I'd be looking for a driver with very high BL, low QTS, and make a conical horn for it, but I've always been a little unconventional


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

GL with 150 out of a single 10.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

The 818 motors are stout (APX) , it is possible,I've seen it done ,it was about 10 years ago , it was a little yellow car , it was a 6th order design if I remember correctly, I will try to remember more specifics to help you out but 98' was a bad year for me a little fuzzy.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I recomend DD 9510G if you can get your hands on one. 
There are other good woofers too, but DD is a tried and true competitor in the SPL lanes. 
What most people do is a ported box tuned high with lots of port area and make the box incredibly strong, 45's on each corner then pour resin on it. 150's out of a single 10" is definately going to be hard - I've seen videos of people going over 150 with a single 10, but it was a walled setup in a small car, and it was a DD99Z. Good luck.


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> ...45's on each corner then pour resin on it.


Resin alone on MDF does not build strength, it actually creates a somewhat brittle layer on the top. To increase strength with resin, you will need to as fiberglass weave or chop mat. Weave mat is easier to work with in this case.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

yup i agree DD 9510 would be the way to go, I've seen guys break 150 with single 9510's. You're from HCA so you must have seen how close Sky got to the 150's with the 3510 so can you imagine if he went up to a 9510 and gave that even more power. I'd say 150's no doubt. I've personally done high 148's mid 149's with a single 9512 and even with a 3512 and that was only with 3000 watts on either sub.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

i already got the apx 10. built a test box and it seems pretty promising. i cant get terlabs instacal to load on my vista so no numbers to play with yet.


----------

